# Childhood Recurrent Abdominal Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI MedscapeChildhood Recurrent Abdominal Pain Predictive of Future Anxiety Problems http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...709clin005.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

